# What EO pairs with sandalwood?



## cinnamaldehyde

I have a friend who's requested a soap with sandalwood in it.  I'm not a huge sandalwood fan on its own... too... sandalwoody?

What pairs nicely with sandalwood?  I tend to gravitate towards the citruses and the mints, along with benzoin, but I have quite a few different EOs and could pick up another one if it sounds like a nice blend.

Ideas please!


----------



## dixiedragon

Have you priced sandalwood EO? Because it runs about $100 per ounce.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

I use a blend of rose and sandalwood that is a beautiful and feminine scent (2 parts rose and 3 parts sandalwood).


----------



## TeresaT

Crafter's Choice has a wonderful smelling sandalwood FO.  Of course, I don't know what real sandalwood (or any other sandalwood FO) smells like since that is my first experience with sandalwood.  It is very "saw dusty" smelling (which I like).  It is also a lot cheaper than the EO, which from my understanding, would not survive the lye very well.  You would definitely be wasting a huge amount of money on sandalwood EO for soap.


----------



## lsg

From my personal experience sandalwood blends well with patchouli, frankincense, myrrh.....

This from Moutain Rose Herb

"Benzoin, bergamot, black pepper, chamomile, cistus, clary sage, clove, geranium, grapefruit, fennel, frankincense, jasmine, lavender, lemon, mandarin, myrrh, neroli, oakmoss, orange, palmarosa, patchouli, rose, rosewood, tuberose, vetiver, ylang ylang"


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

dixiedragon said:


> Have you priced sandalwood EO? Because it runs about $100 per ounce.



YIKES!  Thank you!

I did not realize that Sandalwood EO was so expensive.  I know of some of the others that are pricey, but didn't realize it was in that "lux" category as well.

I'm going to investigate Sandalwood FOs.  There's a sandalwood EO (nature identical) blend at Saffire Blue for $66 for 30mL, but that's still a titch more than I would pay.


----------



## Dahila

Sandalwood is my favorite scent,  It is so expensive and humans almost killed the population of sandalwood trees,  I have 2 ml of Sandalwood and I use it to smell it.  The scent is so uplifting to me, and relaxing at the same time. I got Sandalwood vanilla FO from Canadian suppliers and it the best FO I had ever had,  I love it as much as Oatmeal, Milk and Honey from Voyager
Making soap with Essential oil of Sandalwood which is very vulnerable in  Cp soap,,,,,,,,,,no it is a waste.  Someone on market ask to make him a beard oil with Sandalwood.  I just ignored it


----------



## Dahila

cinnamaldehyde said:


> YIKES!  Thank you!
> 
> I did not realize that Sandalwood EO was so expensive.  I know of some of the others that are pricey, but didn't realize it was in that "lux" category as well.
> 
> I'm going to investigate Sandalwood FOs.  There's a sandalwood EO (nature identical) blend at Saffire Blue for $66 for 30mL, but that's still a titch more than I would pay.



I would be very careful with SB,  I live a driving distance (60 km) and I do not order there......................
http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Sensual_Sandalwood_Fragrance_Oil_p/10374.htm
check it out
https://www.candorasoap.ca/product/sexy-sandalwood-fragrance-oil


----------



## SuzieOz

Brambleberry's Sensuous Sandalwood FO is very yummy (in my opinion) - I blend it in equal parts with patchouli EO and Valencia Orange EO for a wonderfully sexy blend! Seriously it makes me swoon! :razz:


----------

